# NHL Playoffs 2016



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Never cared for African round ball so I Thought I'd start a thread for us hockey guys. 

Ya ya no Canadian teams this year but some good match ups. I'm liking this penguins capitals series! 

I'd like to see the caps in the finals, that is if they can get through this series. Blues are looking good too. 

Who's your pick for the final?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My heart says Stars/Islanders
My head right now says Pens/Blues


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There have been some great matchups!

That LA/SJ series was one of the better that I've seen in a while.
I thought that whomever comes out of that one, would be the finalist in the west.

I'd like to see Washington come out of the east for the finalists.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

OK fellow Canadians.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

The only hockey I enjoy watching now is IIHF. I'll catch some Memorial Cup when I have access to it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well with the Islanders out--the one my heart says is not going to happen--but the one my head says still is


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Well it looks like the caps are fighting an uphill battle. 3-1 to start the 3rd. It was a stupid high sticking major on the caps that netted the pens 2 power play goals in 33 seconds. 

Anyone see that Nashville ot winner last night? Don't know who it was but it was a beauty backhander, top shelf.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Well after a pretty spectacular comeback from the caps they ended up losing in OT. boohoo

Pens vs lightning, pulling for the lightning in this one. Pens are my bros team so I pretty much have to go against them lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My picks haven't turned out well so far....I thought TB was a team in disarray, so didn't think theyd get very far.
I also thought the best team in the season, WA would steam roll over the spotty Penguins....but as much as I HATE the Pens, they looked really good in this series.
I didn't give much credit to the Preds either....but then again, every year I keep saying "this year will be the Sharks year"...and end up shaking my head later.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

This might be the sharks year! 5-0 with 15 minutes left in the game.

So sharks vs blues, I'll take the sharks in that one. Although blues will be rested....

I hate the pens too, sid the whiney f'n kid might as well start packing his bag.
It will be tough for them but I gotta take the lightning.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> This might be the sharks year! 5-0 with 15 minutes left in the game.
> 
> So sharks vs blues, I'll take the sharks in that one. Although blues will be rested....
> 
> ...


I would love to see the Blues beat the sharks. Also would love to see them win the cup. I have my doubts as to whether they can handle the sharks. 
Also hope to see the pens beat the lightning and I think they have a better shot at that then the Blues beating the Sharks.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The power went off here last night until after 10:00, I'd forgot the game was on by then.
Sounds like I didn't miss much.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Moosehead said:


> This might be the sharks year! 5-0 with 15 minutes left in the game.





sulphur said:


> Sounds like I didn't miss much.


Nope, they didn't even pull the goalie (like Dallas did the night before down 5-1) 

If Stamkos is back, I'll probably pull for Tampa, even though the Pens seem to have the goaltending they've been missing for many years  .
And Sharks for the west. (I'm still sore about the Brett Hull under Hitchcock thing lol.)


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Well the lightening toughed it out the other night despite losing their goals in the first.

Good game so far tonight, 2-1 blues to end the second. It's going to be a close series.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> Well the lightening toughed it out the other night despite losing their goals in the first.
> 
> Good game so far tonight, 2-1 blues to end the second. It's going to be a close series.


Both series should be.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I had to do a bit of searching as I wasn't sure if the Blues had ever won the cup. No they have not.
Turns out that their drought is second only to the Leafs.
Years of cup drought:
St. Louis, 47 seasons
San Jose 23
Tampa Bay 11
Pittsburgh 6

Nice to see there will be at least 1 team in the final round that hasn't been there for a long time.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Well the pens got the lead in the other series with yesterday's win. Too bad bishop got injured. As good as the kid has been for TB it's hard to be a Stanley Cup con tender without a hat goalie between the pipes.

Good game tonight and it'll give the sharks a 2-1 lead in the series. Lookin forward to the next game in this series.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

St Louis has been to the finals 3 times--the first three years of expansion--when the so-called Original 6 teams were in one division, and the six expansion teams were in another-and the finals featured a team from each division--so for those three years it was guaranteed that an expansion team would be in the finals.
But you have to give it to the blues that they did it three times.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Pens ain't going anywhere if they keep playing Marc-Andre Fleury the flopper. Not that I care that much as I haven't got a horse in the Pens-Bolts series.

With the Sharks-Blues, I'm a little more invested as there's three former Moose Jaw Warriors playing for St. Louis. Last game all three scored - Brodziak got 2, Brouwer got 2 and Edmundson got 1 on his own net (ha ha - Jake Allen didn't see that one coming!).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jb welder said:


> even though the Pens seem to have the goaltending they've been missing for many years  .





gtone said:


> Pens ain't going anywhere if they keep playing Marc-Andre Fleury the flopper.


That's what I was not wanting to say.  What are they thinking? Probably too late now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to see both series go 7--just to keep it even between the conferences & give us more hockey--but then, maybe it should be over already--but that's another discussion...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

zontar - looks like you're going to get your game 7 with the Bolts-Pens at least. Pens wouldn't have made it had they started Fleury in net for game 6.

In a similar vein, the Blues better start Moose in net if they want a chance at a game 7. Jake Allen's OK, but he doesn't inspire the confidence of the team the way that Moose does with this bold play.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I had to do a bit of searching as I wasn't sure if the Blues had ever won the cup. No they have not.
> Turns out that their drought is *second only to the Leafs*.
> Years of cup drought:
> St. Louis, 47 seasons


This is a common misunderstanding. The Leafs last won the Cup in the 1966/67 season, the last year of the six-team NHL. Their first year of the current drought was 1967/68, the same as the first year of existence of the St. Louis Blues. According to my limited math skills, both teams are currently tied for years without a Cup win (St. Louis - no cup since 1967/1968...Toronto - no cup since 1967/68). 

I would have given the Blues much better odds of ending their drought first, but, given their tendency to choke over the last few seasons, I dunno....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up John.
Additionally, the Leafs can say that they have at least won the cup. 
And the longest drought was actually the Rangers, 1940 to 1994 (53 seasons).


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, my pick pre playoffs the Blues are stinking the joint out tonight. Half a game left to pull up their socks and stay alive. Nice double penalty, Upshall.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Blues done like dinner. IF they could've taken the body against the Sharks the way they did against the 'Hawks in the first 4 games in that series, they likely would've pulled out the series. The big guys like Backes, Brouwer and Parayko laid out so many licks in those first 4 games that they couldn't even keep up the pace for the final games of that series. You could really tell that the Blues were ailing more than the Sharks as that series unfolded. 

Sharks got 'er done and now have a date in the Cup final with Pens. I'll say the Pens in 6 however - seem to be hitting their stride nicely and I think they have a better young goalie than the Sharks do in Jones.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sharks in 6.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> And the longest drought was actually the Rangers, 1940 to 1994 (53 seasons).


Gives the Leafs something to shoot for.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Kind of a toss-up for me but I'll say Sharks in 7.
Of course whether the Pens will stick with Murray is going to be a big factor.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Kind of a toss-up for me but I'll say Sharks in 7.
> Of course whether the Pens will stick with Murray is going to be a big factor.


If Murray gets hurt, Pens are done IMO.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Kind of a toss-up for me but I'll say Sharks in 7.
> Of course whether the Pens will stick with Murray is going to be a big factor.


they don't have much choice. Fleurys rusty and his best days are past him.
I don't think goaltending is their key, either guy will suffice...they've got to be more disciplined and stay out of the box, and ffs, get some production from their big names.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> get some production from their big names.


Well, on a more consistent basis...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Not much to chose between these two teams - very evenly matched in Game 1. Both goalies performed admirably well. 

Should be a great series...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> Well, on a more consistent basis...


more than that, I think...Crosby and Malkin have been pretty underwhelming so far for 2 guys considered to be in the top 5 players in the world. They look more like 3rd liners.
Oh I know HNIC cant stop gushing about Sids work ethic when his production is down (but theyd gush about him if he had explosive diarrhea at center ice), but theres got to be some results as well. Playoff performance this year only, Id rather have Bonino or Rust than Sid.
and Malkins on another page altogether in terms of performance. if he wasn't such a big name, I suspect hed have his minutes cut real short. Hes playing with Phaneufian-heart ie lazy and dopey.

great playoff year all around. very evenly matched in most series. I do wonder what would have happened if TB had Stamkos and Bishop, even though Vasilevsky played about as good as any goalie this playoffs.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

2 home game wins for the Pens to start off the series. Neither came particularly easy, but Pens speed is providing a hurdle that Sharks will have to adjust to. We haven't seen a complete game for the Sharks, but I think they have it in them yet...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> more than that, I think...Crosby and Malkin have been pretty underwhelming so far for 2 guys considered to be in the top 5 players in the world. They look more like 3rd liners.
> Oh I know HNIC cant stop gushing about Sids work ethic when his production is down (but theyd gush about him if he had explosive diarrhea at center ice), but theres got to be some results as well. Playoff performance this year only, Id rather have Bonino or Rust than Sid.
> and Malkins on another page altogether in terms of performance. if he wasn't such a big name, I suspect hed have his minutes cut real short. Hes playing with Phaneufian-heart ie lazy and dopey.
> 
> great playoff year all around. very evenly matched in most series. I do wonder what would have happened if TB had Stamkos and Bishop, even though Vasilevsky played about as good as any goalie this playoffs.


Which is why they need to be more consistent--they have had their moments--but the rest of team has been able to pick up their slack.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am wondering if Malkin is still hurt.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Booya San Jose ftw! They had me pretty nervous for a while but managed to pull it off. Need to step it up for game 4.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I am wondering if Malkin is still hurt.


Just looks lazy and over rated to me.
I see Pit trading him in the next year or 2. 
Murray will prob move fleury out as well...they'll be in a world of hurt with the cap soon I'm sure with so many big names....we'll see if kessel is a rental or there to stay?

SJ has sure been a letdown offensively.
The shot differential is staggering, although Pit has done a great job blocking shots.
Still seems like something their coaches and stars need to figure out. Until last night, pit could have had Bernier in goal and still won.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Bye bye Sharks.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

*#*( @(*UY


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's difficult to win a series if you never have the lead--you always have o win in OT after coming back to tie the game--may work for a game or two--but no time in the lead just makes it difficult.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ive pretty much lost faith in the sharks. theyve played 1 good period in each game, usually the last one.
and I hate Pit, so not sure Im going to watch any more.

Its been a pretty uninteresting final. sloppy play, low scoring, mismatched teams, underwhelming performance from most of the big names. Seeing a rookie goalie get wins by facing 5-6 shots per period isnt thrilling.
Pit vs TB was the best series IMO.

I never thought I cared about low scoring before, but I see it as a problem, or rather the low amount of shots/scoring chances. I have a different idea though....instead of focussing on goalies, which doesnt really change SOG or scoring chances (the actual excitement), how about taking out the offside rule? That would really open up the game and increase scoring chances and goals. Look at how many goals have been called back just based on review of offside. youd also have fewer whistles which would speed up the game duration (apparently a big concern south of the border). It would also force coaches to think offensively again, whereas today they pretty much coach to "not lose' vs coaching to win.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

NO offsides huh, the cherry picking would be horrendous. Need offsides imo, the 2 line pass abolishment was a good change. Very few changes Im a fan of though. I'd say a move to olympic sized ice would be something id be in favour of. Somethings missing from the hockey I grew up watching (late 80's to mid 90's).... 

I agree this has been a bad final, there were a number of series that were way more fun to watch than this one. I thought the sharks would be more of a challenge but they are getting outplayed every game. Im not sure what I hate more, pittsburgh walking through the final or that smug look on my brothers face (hes a pens fan).


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Joe Pavelski seems like he's hurt...well, more hurt than everybody else. And Hertl being too hurt to even play is also another big drawback for the Sharks, IMO.

I've rather enjoyed this series for the simple fact that every whistle hasn't resulted in 5 minutes of face-washing for no damn reason at all. That and knowing that I have to watch the entire game because it's been close (on the scoreboard, at least) right down to the wire.

As for changes that could/should be made...well, everybody said that getting rid of the red line would lead to net hanging but that never happened. Getting rid of offside? Hmmm, I don't know. But I do like the bigger ice surface option but that would be a tough sell to owners because that's going to take a lot of cash out of their pockets to get their arenas retrofitted.

@Moosehead, I think the major difference between the game 20-30 years ago and now is back checking...back then nobody did it, or did it very well. Nowadays, if you don't do it you'll be riding the shotgun with the backup goalie.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

This series is not a "made for TV" entertainment extravaganza because of the way the two teams matchup style-wise. Both play an offensive style of hockey that relies on speed, quick transition; both feature young goalies, a mixed bag on the blue-line. The Sharks have a more physical aspect to their game and a size advantage, but this deep in the playoffs, everyone is too banged up for that to be a factor (same thing happened to the Blues after their first two very physical series).

Having said that, it's still an interesting chess match to see how both teams strategically manage the variables - swings in momentum, line match ups, physicality (or lack thereof), stick work (or abundance thereof) and other elements of play. To me, DeBoer appears to be getting out-coached by Sullivan as the Sharks seem somewhat ineffective with inter-game adjustments.

Personally, I thought the Blues-Hawks series was the best and most entertaining of the playoffs. It may not be the best final in history, but it beats the piss outta watching golf!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> NO offsides huh, the cherry picking would be horrendous. Need offsides imo, the 2 line pass abolishment was a good change. Very few changes Im a fan of though. I'd say a move to olympic sized ice would be something id be in favour of. Somethings missing from the hockey I grew up watching (late 80's to mid 90's)....
> 
> I agree this has been a bad final, there were a number of series that were way more fun to watch than this one. I thought the sharks would be more of a challenge but they are getting outplayed every game. Im not sure what I hate more, pittsburgh walking through the final or that smug look on my brothers face (hes a pens fan).


ya, there would be cherry picking, or more positively framed, more breakaways/odd man rushes....and thered be more opportunities and a few more goals, and fewer interruptions in play. I think the positives outweigh the negatives. Who gets excited about an offside call? 
It would also force coaches to re-think their strategy. theyve already outsmarted the game to the point where it gets tedious at times.

here the thing, focussing on goalies doesnt and hasnt worked. The trapezoid was stupid. most goalies were more dangerous to themselves outsidethe net because they were clumsy at puckhandling and that led to more scoring. only a small handful were effective at puckhandling, which the rule was designed to encumber.
Shrinking the equipment is pointless...you can only go so far...and the last time they did, it led to goalies becoming faster with smaller gear and the drafting of bigger goalies. Scoring itself did NOT go up.


Is anyone lese getting tired of the Crosby propaganda machine on HNIC? OMG, he gets spotlight coverage before every game regardless of what he did the previous game. Its as if hes the son of the owner of the tv show lol. I get it, hes good at puck posession in the corners, but the coverage of it eclipses the big goals and big saves. Its ridiculous. And IMO, while hes certainly "busy" out there, he hasnt been a shining star this playoff season. hes played like a 3rd line grinder, which is a fine role to play, but rarely receives the praise he gets. Hes been as unproductive as Ovie was in that round.
Lets be honest, if/when Pit win the cup, it will have little to do with what Sid did in the off season. Yet im sure the media will heap the credit on him for some reason.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Is anyone lese getting tired of the Crosby propaganda machine on HNIC? OMG, he gets spotlight coverage before every game regardless of what he did the previous game. Its as if hes the son of the owner of the tv show lol.


I'm wondering if they're thinking Crosby may retire if they win the cup?
One more hit to the head will probably be career ending, and life changing. Good to go out on top.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Moosehead said:


> *#*( @(*UY


In spite of what I said before, it ain't over till somebody wins 4. 
I forgot to mention it earlier, but in 1942 the Leafs came back from being down 3-0 and beat Detroit for the Cup.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

%h(*&
They sure didnt look like they were going to hold it together in the 3rd though.

And yes, sooo sick of cbc's constant crosby coverage.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Personally I like Crosby.

He seems to be the Nickelback of the hockey world these days.

I watched the second and third periods last night.

The Sharks were leaning on their goalie pretty hard.

At least it's relatively clean hockey from what I've seen.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, the Sharks got a lead & won--see it works.

Well one or two more games left.

However as much as I do enjoy a good hockey game--it does drag on a while doesn't it.

When I was a kid I woudl have loved hockey & football year round.
Now I tend to lose interest.

Well, no harm is done to me by hockey still going on.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Message deleted, wrong forum.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Krelf said:


> I have asked Scott to collapse this forum. I had asked posters to submit draft predictions and it seems few readers have been inclined to do so.


Wrong thread, here's your thread that you started...2016 NHL Draft 1-6


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

well congrats to the Pens, they were undeniably the better team in this round.
IMO, Kessel or Letang should have gotten the Conn Smythe...sorry, try as hard as I can, I dont see the justification for Crosby. his play was pretty meaningless and almost invisible in the scheme of things. 
Bonino was impressive as well...funny, I remember hearing his name in trade rumours to Toronto 2-3 yrs ago and thinking WTF??? Now i see what might have been the attraction.
Murray certainly got a free pass in this round as well, but was a star in the previous rounds, so good for him.
maybe thats the problem...it felt more like Sj gave up the cup rather than Pit winning it from them.

OTOH, Jones and Burns were a pleaure to watch on an otherwise dim team.
I have to admit, it was the most painful Finals to watch in a long time. If it werent for my wife, I would have stopped watching 3-4 games in.
the mismatched teams and underperformance by most of the big names (Thornton, Pavelski, Malkin, Crosby) took what little fun it was to watch 2 americans teams slug it out.
Is Deboer on the chopping block? He clearly couldnt address Pits offense and defense. SJ may as well have been TML.

One thing that bothered me about HNICs production was they seemed to show the SOG stats much less than they did in the reg season, usually right below the score....and yet, it was such a huge factor in the game. Doesnt make sense.
maybe its best this way...for the first time in a long time, Im actually glad to not have any hockey to watch for awhile lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Krelf said:


> I have asked Scott to collapse this forum. I had asked posters to submit draft predictions and it seems few readers have been inclined to do so.


very sporting.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Whether Crosby deserved the Conn Smythe or not, I don't know, but he still had plenty of chances all series long and managed to shutdown the Sharks top line. I'd say that's likely what got him the hardware and ultimately what led to the Cup win.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i didnt seem much of that...I think a beer leaguer 3rd line could have shutdown SJs top line. I think it just came down to the fact that there werent really any clear standouts from the winning team, caertainly noone overwhelmingly deserving from the losers either, and the media loves him, so...may as well be him I guess. in away it didnt surprise me, not because I was impressed with his play, but because of the way the league and the media has handled/promoted/sold him his whole career.

on another note, I dont really watch much of other sports...but to the comissioners of MLB, NBA etc get booed and derided as much as Bettmann does literally EVERYWHERE he goes and regardless of the reason for his appearance?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bettman was David Stern (former NBA commish for a long time) protege. Stern got booed like that a lot.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

So much for predictions, huh!!

In post #26, I said that the Pens would take the series in 6 games. That's clearly the point at which I completely used up all powers of precognition...

Same post, I said that I thought that the Pens had a better young goalie than the Sharks. One could argue that Murray looked sharper in 2nd and 3rd rounds than Jones did against their respective foes. Be that as it may, Jones was very solid/tight virtually the whole series and downright brilliant at times whereas Murray clearly had his moments of weakness or big game nerves (esp. P 1, Gm 5). So wrong-o there...

In post #33 and with game 1 already in the bag, I also predicted the Final series would be a good one. While it wasn't an absolute stinker (I've seen worse), it was a snoozefest at times (the fans sleeping at the Shark Tank were literally proof of that!) and largely bereft of the excitement, drama and skill on display from the marquee players that we typically see in a final series. So again, pretty much way off on that one also...

_"Summertime and the living is easy..."_


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Whether Crosby deserved the Conn Smythe or not, I don't know, but he still had plenty of chances all series long and managed to shutdown the Sharks top line. I'd say that's likely what got him the hardware and ultimately what led to the Cup win.


I'll say he didn't-it was more like a lifetime achievement or sympathy vote.
Murray or Kessel deserved it more--maybe even Martin Jones of the Sharks.


----------

